# 3x3x4 Parity



## qqwref (Sep 1, 2009)

I solve the middle layers first and sometimes I get a parity where the middle layers are an R2 off and the outer layers are solved (or vice versa, they are the same thing). The parity fix is as follows:
u2 F2 R2 2U2 R2 F2 u2

That's it  Have fun solving.


----------



## luke1984 (Sep 2, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I solve the middle layers first and sometimes I get a parity where the middle layers are an R2 off and the outer layers are solved (or vice versa, they are the same thing). The parity fix is as follows:
> u2 F2 R2 2U2 R2 F2 u2
> 
> That's it  Have fun solving.



Doesn't (R U2)*3 with the switched dedges in BR and FR position give exactly the same result?


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 27, 2009)

What does 2U2 stand for?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 27, 2009)

A double layer U2 I think.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 27, 2009)

Does u stand for 2 layers or just the inner layer?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 27, 2009)

Maybe, 2U2 is only the second layer then...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 27, 2009)

qq is using SiGN: u2 F2 R2 2U2 R2 F2 u2


----------



## Konsta (Oct 2, 2009)

..or I can use this.


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 3, 2010)

QQ's alg is about the same as the Pochmann 5x5 "PLL-parity" that works fine if you first turn the puzzle sideways so you get the parity in the "normal" position, the usual Hardwick does not work here but my 2-gen does:

2x(r2 U2 r U2 r2 U2) ... same here, position it with 3x3 sides in R and L

Same moves as 2x(2x2x2 H-OLL) but inner slice, only outher slice (R face) makes "H-PLL" and double layers (Rw) makes single edge parity in "U/D".

For a single dege flip in the middle layers you turn it the same and use OLL-parity.

2-flip: r U2 r' l' U2 r U2 r' U2 l r U2 r' U2 ... sideways puzzle orientation again.


----------

